# SVCHOST.exe taking up too much memory



## drshottest718 (Oct 8, 2010)

After messing around for a couple days online googling how to end this massive memory usage problem i've come here for help. I took a screenshot of the services listed under the specific svchost that is taking up all the memory.

I am running windows vista and also am not able to update for another reason i assume, related to this issue. 










My question is, which service(s) specifically are the ones that need to be stopped?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

svchost.exe file can sometimes be damaged causing errors, high CPU and slow performance.

verify that that file is good

one other thing you can try is creating a new user account

make an administrive account, log on to it, see of you still have the problem


----------



## drshottest718 (Oct 8, 2010)

How do i verify that the file is good? 
I created a new account and it yielded the same results. :upset:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

try Right Click and stopping the windows update service


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*svchost.exe* = Service Host - runs multiple system services 

There are usually > 12 svchost.exe running on your system

I see nothing in the screenshot that needs to be disabled.

Vista system services info --> http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm

Do you have ALL Windows Updates in, including Vista SP1 & SP2?

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## drshottest718 (Oct 8, 2010)

My windows updating has stopped working. When i go to the windows update site it says cannot load page. I use malware bytes, spybot s&d, avg anti virus and CCcleaner frequently so I'm not sure if its malware or a trojan or something.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

just keep stopping services in that svchost until the memory problem stops

windows update is just the first one on the list above thats running


----------

